# new here, seeking advice- IBS flare up? or something else?



## catcat26 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have never posted here before, but i often find myself on this site in moments of desperation.

i'm a 21 y/o female. i was diagnosed with IBS a few years ago and it seemed relatively under control (aside from a couple bouts with stomach flu throwing things off balance) until about a week ago i woke up with incredible cramping and immediately had diarrhea.

the cramping, diarrhea, left side abdominal pain and abnormal smelling gas have been with me for a week now. each morning i have diarrhea about 5 times and after that my stomach seems to seize up like the feeling i get when i'm constipated. the diarrhea is very watery and urgent. so urgent that i've already had a couple accidents this week. and it seems to contain pieces of food i've eaten only an hour prior. (i know this because i ate beets this morning, not last night or anytime earlier, and saw them 45 minutes later in my BM.) i'm supposed to graduate from college tomorrow and i'm nervous about getting urgency when i'm up on the stage during the ceremony.

a few times this week my stool has been soft and pencil thin instead of diarrhea, but usually it is D.

along with this i'm having excruciating acid reflux every time i eat.

i'm taking turmeric ginger tea, digestive enzymes and probiotics daily for the symptoms. i've taken gas-X once this week and i'm trying not to overeat and to also drink plenty of fluids

i'm sorry if any of this was gross to read, or too lengthy. the health center is closed for summer so i can't see a doctor for at least a month. is this just an IBS flare up? is it a viral or bacterial thing? any advice or thoughts would help. thank
you


----------



## littlemissmuffet (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey,

I was only recently diagnosed with IBS (after about a year+ of symptoms) but I have had what seems to be random flare ups unrelated to diet. I switched to low FODMAP diet, which seemed to work but sometimes, like I mentioned, I'd get a flare up even though I'd been eating the same thing for months straight. The next explanation my doctor gave me was that it could be stress making the symptoms worse.

Have you changed your diet recently? There could be an imbalance with good vs bad bacteria in your gut. Are you under an unusual amount of stress? If you're stressed about graduation or having an accident or urgency at the ceremony, would it be possible for you to speak with someone and ask if you could sit near/at the end of the row? So you could have an easy time heading towards the bathroom if you need to? Sometimes having a plan helps me feel less stressed.

Keep notes about when you eat/what you eat and when the diarrhea occurs because even if you can't contact a doctor right now, it'll be helpful information to bring to him or her when you get an appointment.

I hope this was helpful, I'm also still trying to navigate the symptoms, so you're not alone.


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

The FODMAP elimination program has helped me enormously. Give it a try. You'll know very quickly if it helps.

Regards, ElaineD


----------

